# How can I bear to share my infant?



## inneedofadvice (Oct 16, 2009)

I have been in the process of getting divorced for 7 months now... and things have gotten so bad that I am having a really hard time believing that I will ever be happy if I have to deal with this person for the rest of my life (because I just had my daughter, who is 4 months). It seems as though he reaches a new low every day, just when I think it's not possible. I am so jealous of anyone I see in a normal circumstance, who is able to just enjoy their baby and not feel every day like someone is going to try and take her away from me, even though I am the only one who has made sure she is taken care of. His latest text said "I cannot wait for the day I come take her from you, smile, and leave while you cry." How can I deal with someone that horrible forever, and how can I ever deal with him being able to take MY BABY? I am at a breaking point and I could really use some insight.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

inneedofadvice said:


> I have been in the process of getting divorced for 7 months now... and things have gotten so bad that I am having a really hard time believing that I will ever be happy if I have to deal with this person for the rest of my life (because I just had my daughter, who is 4 months). It seems as though he reaches a new low every day, just when I think it's not possible. I am so jealous of anyone I see in a normal circumstance, who is able to just enjoy their baby and not feel every day like someone is going to try and take her away from me, even though I am the only one who has made sure she is taken care of. His latest text said "I cannot wait for the day I come take her from you, smile, and leave while you cry." How can I deal with someone that horrible forever, and how can I ever deal with him being able to take MY BABY? I am at a breaking point and I could really use some insight.


Are you nursing?
Save the text for your lawyer.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Mamatomany said:


> Are you nursing?
> Save the text for your lawyer.


I agree with above. I have read that most judges will not take infant away from primary caregiver for extended periods of time (ex. overnight) for first 2 years. Research that part of it. Babies are a lot of hard work, he has no interest in anything but hurting you. If you can swallow the urge to argue and even pretend (verbally not written in text or email) that you are ok with baby going with dad and even looking forward to a break, that threat will lose it's appeal quickly.
Document all time spent with baby and it can only help prove how uninvolved he really is.
Big hug to you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## isla~mama (Feb 1, 2012)

Save this text and any others he is sending you. I have a 4 month old too and I'm so sorry you have to go through this! Do you have an attorney representing you?


----------



## inneedofadvice (Oct 16, 2009)

I am not nursing anymore, I had a really hard time with it and I think all the stress of everything really had an effect on my milk supply, so I'm not. I feel like that was my only saving grace in him not getting to take her from me at all, and I failed. I have been documenting everything and I even have a text from him saying that he's not coming to see her because he's "still drunk" I just wish he would go away! He's so horrible and I don't think that he really cares. I do have an attorney, (who's pregnant right now) so I'm hoping her motherly instincts will kick in and help me protect my baby from this horrible person. Thank you for your replies!


----------

